# North Midland Meet



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is up for a bite and a good pint?

The Bears Head, a Traditional Country Pub in Brereton near Sandbach.
Newcastle Road South, Brereton, Sandbach, CW11 1RS.Tel: 01477 544732

Check out their website here
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thebearsheadbrereton/

Now on Friday, 20th March, at 7pm


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Who is up for a bite and a good pint?
> 
> I'm suggesting Thusday evening, 20th March at:
> 
> ...


Count me in if I am free, I will let you know the nearer the time


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Might be interested, but just so you know, the 20th is a Friday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Might be interested, but just so you know, the 20th is a Friday


So it is  Now been amended


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just realised, that this is my sisters local I think!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Just realised, that this is my sisters local I think!


 

And it is a very nice pub too!!


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you need a TT to attend these?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> Do you need a TT to attend these?


AbsoluTTely not!!! You are most welcome to join us so, please, do come along 

BTW, what time do people think is a good idea to meet? 7pm? 8pm? I am easy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im easy also (or so ive been told  ) but i think around 7pm will be a good time


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > Do you need a TT to attend these?
> ...


I am easy because I like to be........... will check my co-driver and let you know for definate early next week


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good to me 

So who else is going to come along? John, Les, Jonathan, Alan, Simon? Where are you all?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Dani,

Just lurking on this one at the moment.

Will be returning from France that day after being away for over a week.

The meet is only 20mins up the road from me and would love to come.

But, gotta play Dad after a week away. (That could poss change if I work on the missus a bit) :twisted:

If you could move it to Friday, that would be a winner.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What do we all think? Is Friday better?


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

A Friday would be good - me and Emma can attend.

Happy to report that the menu is also Jonathan friendly too - you know me too well 

mmmm, Steak, mmmmm

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> A Friday would be good - me and Emma can attend.
> 
> ...


So shall we go for Friday then? :roll:

Lets see. Post your prferences by adding your name below:
*THURSDAY*
TT2go

*FRIDAY*
Chad
Jonathan&Emma

*EITHER*
Dani


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Lets see. Post your prferences by adding your name below:
*THURSDAY*

*FRIDAY*
Chad
Jonathan&Emma

*EITHER*
Dani
JammyD ( Got to check on work though!)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Lets see. Post your prferences by adding your name below:
*THURSDAY*

*FRIDAY*
Chad
Jonathan&Emma

*EITHER*
Dani
JammyD ( Got to check on work though!)
Redscouse


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like a Friday emerging to me


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

I cannot do Friday but nobody will miss me yet, I just bought my red nose so you can recognise me.............. bugger!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> I cannot do Friday but nobody will miss me yet, I just bought my red nose so you can recognise me.............. bugger!


I put your name down for the Thursday. Lets see what happens ,,,

btw, did I miss you on the Nort-West drive or did you decide you wouldn't want to wear your red nose :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot do Friday but nobody will miss me yet, I just bought my red nose so you can recognise me.............. bugger!
> ...


I've put your name down for the Thursday. Lets see what happens ,,,

btw, did I miss you on the Nort-West drive or did you decide you wouldn't want to wear your red nose :roll:[/quote]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, who else is up for this then


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> TT2go said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot do Friday but nobody will miss me yet, I just bought my red nose so you can recognise me.............. bugger!
> ...


Just seen the video, seems everybody had red noses so you would not have recognised me......... was to short notice for me to go though. Not sure will go until I get a TT having seen the video......... :?


----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

possible for Friday but would be after 7pm ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

thecoach said:


> possible for Friday but would be after 7pm ?


Go on, add your name to the Friday then

I doubt that we meetbefore 7pm anyway and you just come when you can


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Dani

Friday is best for me,

Ta


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT2go said:
> ...


[/quote]

Looks like Friday then?

What time shall we say?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

7pm for me 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> 7pm for me 8)


Excellent Phil 

So, Friday, 20th March at 7pm then?

I'll book a couple of tables asuming we'll want to eat?


----------



## TT2go (Feb 18, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > 7pm for me 8)
> ...


Sorry, cannot come Friday so looks like you two have a date :lol: ........................i'll get my coat... :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Nothing like a nice romantic meal!!









Talking about TT's that is :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT2go said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > CHADTT said:
> ...


Really sorry you can't make Friday :?

But I need to go with the majority of the rest who have indicated that Friday is ok.

I hope that I can improve on my timing next time round so you can join us 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Nothing like a nice romantic meal!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I just thought you were talking about us, Phil :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I usually go for a curry on Friday but what the heck? I'm up for this :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

John-H said:


> I usually go for a curry on Friday but what the heck? I'm up for this :wink:


They might even do some curry at this meet, you never know John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I usually go for a curry on Friday but what the heck? I'm up for this :wink:


That is the spirit 8) 
You could always bring a hand full of chillies along and ask the chef if he'll make you a nice hot pasta dish :wink:



CHADTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I usually go for a curry on Friday but what the heck? I'm up for this :wink:
> ...


 :wink: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. Who else is coming then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good news: Alan&Kelly will come as well . That's Alan as in Al_B


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Is this still a go-er??

As im unsure if i can make it now as i have alot planned this weekend and ill be travelling around the country so might have to say now im afraid


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Is this still a go-er??


Absolutely Yes!!

Shame you can't make it tomorrow. Perhaps next time


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ello...

I most likely wont be able to make this as I am having a mare of a week at work, and don't think I will be leaving Reading before 6 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

So whos coming then -

Dani
Chad
John-H
Redscouse
--

If you are coming just add your name to the list everyone.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> So whos coming then -
> 
> Dani
> Chad
> ...


Alan and Kelly
Jonathan and Emma

Looking good 

See you all later tonight [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Have sent you a text but unfortunately me and Emma won't be able to make it tonight 

Sorry to let you down at the last minute but she's not too good.

Hope the rest of you have a good time though,

Jonathan


----------

